# Butleigh Hospital, Nr. Glastonbury.



## LivingFire (Aug 26, 2008)

I recently visited Butleigh Hospital, which is in the small village of Butleigh, deep in the heart of rural Somerset, near Glastonbury.

Butleigh Hospital was built in 1882, and was originally known as Sir George Bowles Hospital. It closed in 2005. Other than that I don't know much about the history of this place!

Unfortunately, because it was so dark the photographs didn't come out as well as I hoped, but I think I got a few good'uns. Enjoy...

To start off with the pics, here's Butleigh Hospital in 1955.






And now. Sorry, not quite the same angle but you get the idea . Spot the missing chimney! 















Wow, when inside we were faced with complete darkness. And being the donut I am, I left my torch in the car! It was frickin scary. So you get an idea of just how dark it was, heres a piccy with no flash. Not sure what the light trails are from but cool eh .

























The soggy ward!




















The electricity was still on, and buzzing through these sockets creating blue sparks.















The Attic


----------



## krela (Aug 27, 2008)

I have removed the photo of you getting in as it breaks site rules.


----------



## samsmeg123 (Aug 27, 2008)

very nice site


----------



## LivingFire (Aug 27, 2008)

krela said:


> I have removed the photo of you getting in as it breaks site rules.



Oops! Sorry about that.


----------



## zimbob (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice find 

Looks in good nick - ie not a lot of 'chavvage'


----------



## Flaxington (Aug 28, 2008)

that radiator looks like its going to go for a walk soon

no doubt helped on its way


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 28, 2008)

Good explore... despite not being savaged by chavs or the like... it seems to be in a bad way... when did it close?


----------



## lilli (Aug 28, 2008)

I have to say that this place was the most boring hospital I have EVER been to ..... the only thing that made it a little more interesting was the _"Slaughtered Lamb"_ pub next door!

... Beware of the moon lads and stick to the road!


----------



## smileysal (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't think it looks boring. But everyone has different tastes etc. Love the outside of the building, was it built as a hospital, or turned into one from a private dwelling? Like the old wooden bannister, and really like the Stone plaque in there. Nice to see the old metal and glass 40's style doors going off to the wards on each side of the corridor. 

Very nice pics, I do like this.

 Sal


----------



## LivingFire (Aug 30, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> Good explore... despite not being savaged by chavs or the like... it seems to be in a bad way... when did it close?



It closed in 2005.

I'm thinking that perhaps the state of the building contributed to it's closure, some parts were in a very bad way - paticularly the roof that had huge holes in it! 

lillimouse - It's not the most interesting of hospitals but I wouldn't call it boring! Some good features there and it's a lovely building. Could you suggest anywhere else in the South West?

smileysal - I don't know much about the history of the building, but I think it was purpose built as a hospital. Back in the days when hospitals were attractive, unique buildings I suppose .


----------



## Looloo (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice pics, but for some reason it really freaks me out! Bad vibes or something


----------



## Dannyb86 (Oct 26, 2009)

hello are directions aloud to be given out or do we have to investigate ourselves lol


----------



## krela (Oct 26, 2009)

Dannyb86 said:


> hello are directions aloud to be given out or do we have to investigate ourselves lol



You have to figure it out yourself...


----------



## Dannyb86 (Oct 26, 2009)

cool cool i got an idea where it is but not 100% sure lol


----------



## krela (Oct 26, 2009)

3 seconds on google told me exactly where it is... it's really not difficult to figure it out for yourself. In fact it's quicker than coming on here and asking.


----------



## Ciderdrinker (Oct 26, 2009)

It really is easy to find, Butleigh village isn't big.


----------



## Dannyb86 (Oct 27, 2009)

found it as it was getting dark, got a few pictures of the outside wanna try going in next time and getting a few of the inside


----------

